# Logic Pro X 10.3.3 is OUT!!!



## davidgary73 (Dec 14, 2017)

Logic Pro X 10.3.3 is out..go grab it!!!

Here’s the release notes @ https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 14, 2017)

*New Features/Enhancements*

· Logic Pro X now supports up to 36 cores.

· Sculpture and Amp Designer are now optimized for iMac Pro, and deliver up to 12 times the performance compared to previous versions.

· Sculpture offers a new high-definition mode that provides higher string resolution.


*Stability and Reliability*

· Loops, Channel Strip settings and other content are again available on Macs using APFS (Apple File System), and on which Logic 8 or Logic 9 had been installed prior to Logic Pro X.


Logic no longer quits unexpectedly:

· Sometimes when user loops created in Logic Pro X 10.0.7 - 10.1.1 are dragged into the Tracks area.

· When adjusting the left corner off a region in projects that contain an Environment Macro that includes a Sysex fader.

· When the Enter key is pressed to start a bounce while the mouse is being used to adjust the start or end point of the bounce.

· When the Tracks menu is selected while the Audio File Editor is open with no audio region loaded.

· When Repeat Section is used on a region in an Electronic Drummer track.

· When previewing audio in the Audio Bin after enabling Transient Editing in the Audio File Editor.

· Sometimes when on a MacBook Pro with Touch Bar the Shift key is used to add to the region selection in the Tracks area where the Score window has focus.

· When the Shift and Option keys are used while adjusting the length of notes in an independent Event List window.

· Sometimes when inserting Program Change events into the Piano Roll in MIDI Draw view.

· When right-clicking a line break in the Score.

· When pressing OK to confirm a clef change in the Score.

· Logic no longer sometimes hangs when the "Convert Sustain Pedal to Note Length" Score function is used.


*Plug-ins*

· Sidechain detection is no longer delayed when the side chain source is a Software Instrument track in Live Mode.

· Latency compensation now works reliability with plug-ins inserted as Dual Mono or Multichannel.

· Amp Designer no longer sometimes changes gain unexpectedly after stopping or repositioning the Playhead.

· Tracks that include MIDI plug-ins again play back when frozen.

· Scripter now reliably transmits MIDI events on time in scripts that start with a Needs TimingInfo = true statement.

· Software Instrument tracks that include a Scripter plug-in no longer sometimes reset the instrument to a default sound when the project is reloaded or the audio driver is relaunched.

· Tracks using the EXS24 Coffee Shop Percussion or Latin Percussion instruments now play in sync when triggered by the Scripter “Drum Probability Sequencer” script.


*Alchemy*

· Alchemy no longer fails to show its installed Library in certain very rare cases.


*Editing*

· The Piano Roll now reliably shows velocity bars on notes the first time it is opened after recording MIDI into a new project.

· The Piano Roll again shows MIDI notes as they are being recorded.

· The length display of notes in the Event List is now reliably correct in projects that include time signature changes.

· The Step Editor now updates immediately as notes are moved using the Finger Tool.

· Vertical Auto-zoom again works correctly in the Audio Track Editor.

· The keystroke combination to temporarily limit dragging to one direction in the Piano Roll again works as expected.

· Roland U-110 synth modules no longer display a check sum error when an associated Sysex Fader in the Environment is adjusted.

· It is again possible to create velocity ramps in MIDI Draw that maintain the existing relative values of note velocities.


*Accessibility*

· It is again possible to modify the start and end time of a bounce using Voiceover

· The VoiceOver cursor now reliably remains functional when shortening a region at all zoom levels.

· Navigating into an open Take Folder with VoiceOver no longer causes a continuous system beep.

· Switching from the Main Window Piano Roll to the Score with Voiceover no longer causes the editor to close.

· Using the Shift key with the cursor with VoiceOver to adjust the granularity of movement while positioning the Playhead no longer causes a Logic is Busy alert or an unexpected hang.

· Adjusting the loop length of a Drummer region with VoiceOver no longer causes the loop handle to sometimes jump unexpectedly to the next region in the track.


*Score*

· There is no longer a large unexpected offset when inserting objects into the score in page mode in documents with multiple pages.

· Brackets for Guide Accidentals in the Score are again visible as expected.


*Track Alternatives*

· Packing regions into a folder no longer causes Track Alternatives on other tracks to disappear.

· Hidden Track Alternatives that are packed into a Folder no longer display in the wrong position when viewed inside the Folder.


*Export/Rendering*

· Bouncing a project while Logic is downloading content no longer sometimes results in bounced files with corrupted audio.

· Mono tracks that contain Mono > Stereo plug-ins again playback as stereo after they are frozen.


*Takes/Comping*

· Comping now works correctly when the “Select Tracks on Region Selection” preference is turned on.


*Control Surfaces/MIDI Controllers*

· Waveform zoom again works as expected with Mackie C4 control surfaces.

· Logic no longer displays an incorrect “Incompatible EuCon version” error with EuCon software version 3.7.


*Movies*

· Movies now play back when the Show/Hide Movie command is used while the movie preview is closed in the Inspector.


*General*

· MIDI settings for External Instruments that are saved as part of a Patch are now reliably maintained when the patch is reloaded.

· Setting a Track Delay on an External MIDI track no longer sometimes affects the timing and note lengths of notes on other tracks.

· The note overview of MIDI regions now updates immediately to reflect changes to the region content when Automation is visible.

· Notes sent to External MIDI tracks no longer sometimes hang when using Rewind or Rewind by Division when there is a Track Delay set for the External Instrument track.

· Custom icons now are reliably sorted into the correct order on Macs with APFS formatted drives.

· Logic now successfully create project backups on macOS 10.13 High Sierra.

· The Musical Grid now shows reliably when it is set as the secondary ruler.


----------



## DervishCapkiner (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow- that sounds like a great upgrade


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 14, 2017)

TX for the heads up guys!

Please let us know if there any initial big bug reports.

ps So much for our theory that iMac Pro is for video editing 

pss Anyone noticed if there is a mandatory Logic Remote update ? (which probably will not work with 32 bit ipads)


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 14, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> *Plug-ins*
> 
> · Tracks that include MIDI plug-ins again play back when frozen.



 That's been the bane of my life ever since I updated to 10.3.2. I hope it's really true..

Lots of other great improvements of course!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 14, 2017)

If that's the complete list I am underwhelmed. The freeze/midi plug in fix is good but that's the only thing I am affected by here. Nice to see an update but this is just filed under incremental minor fixes I think.

Unless I win the lottery and buy an iMac pro.


----------



## John Zuker (Dec 14, 2017)

What does this portend for those of us with the maxed out, but aging cheese grater Mac Pros? If optimized for the new iMac Pro, is this the inevitable point of demarcation when things start going south? Those new iMacs (not even Mac Pros) are $$$$.


----------



## gamma-ut (Dec 14, 2017)

There are meant to be "proper" Mac Pros arriving sometime next year.


----------



## KV626 (Dec 14, 2017)

John Zuker said:


> What does this portend for those of us with the maxed out, but aging cheese grater Mac Pros? If optimized for the new iMac Pro, is this the inevitable point of demarcation when things start going south? Those new iMacs (not even Mac Pros) are $$$$.



It could be a while before requirements are "iMac Pro or newer". I guess LPX will be just fine on other machines for the foreseable future. The OS limitation (when will they stop supporting the mid-2012 Mac Pro?...) is more concerning for Logic compatibility imo. 10.3.x requires El Capitan already (why is that exactly is still unkown if I'm not mistaken), I wouldn't be surprised if 10.4 is for Sierra or later, for no apparent reason. Could be just their way to make people buy new computers every few years though


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 14, 2017)

Very pleased the display of MIDI CC data when switching regions has been fixed.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 14, 2017)

· It is again possible to create velocity ramps inMIDI Draw that maintain the existing relative values of note velocities.


Fuck Yes!!!!

Baffled me why they removed that in the first place. 

Is it the same key commands (shift and ctrl I think???)?


----------



## MarcelM (Dec 14, 2017)

no more CC lanes in midi editor :/

have to agree that this seems to be a minor update. not overwhelmed by it.


----------



## VinRice (Dec 14, 2017)

AU evaluation bug is fixed - huzzah!


----------



## rlw (Dec 14, 2017)

It looks like the scripter bug for transmitting midi events has been fixed that was broken again in 10.3.2 is fixed. I had stayed on 10.3.1 because it broke Schwartz Artz ID switcher. I could have modified my scripts but i had too many templates to change and then change back. Excited to see their enhancements for iMac


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 14, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> Very pleased the display of MIDI CC data when switching regions has been fixed.


I don't see that on the list?


----------



## resound (Dec 14, 2017)

rlw said:


> It looks like the scripter bug for transmitting midi events has been fixed that was broken again in 10.3.2 is fixed. I had stayed on 10.3.1 because it broke Schwartz Artz ID switcher. I could have modified my scripts but i had too many templates to change and then change back. Excited to see their enhancements for iMac


Great news!


----------



## CT (Dec 14, 2017)

As many times as I've struggled to understand how to update Logic, and eventually figured it out, I somehow still can't remember what to do.


----------



## Jake (Dec 14, 2017)

miket said:


> As many times as I've struggled to understand how to update Logic, and eventually figured it out, I somehow still can't remember what to do.


 
Go to the App Store and click on updates.


----------



## CT (Dec 14, 2017)

I already did. Nothing there!

I know it wasn't that straightforward last time either, but I can't recall why.


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 14, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I don't see that on the list?



I found out by checking it after updating.

This could be it, although it calls CC’s automation instead.

_· The note overview of MIDI regions now updates immediately to reflect changes to the region content when Automation is visible._


----------



## Saxer (Dec 14, 2017)

miket said:


> I already did. Nothing there!
> 
> I know it wasn't that straightforward last time either, but I can't recall why.


Your Logic must be in the Applications folder and must not be renamed. And you must be logged in as the main user.


----------



## Raindog (Dec 15, 2017)

Sounds like a big "bug fix update". Nothing really exciting as far as I can see. If the mixer aux channels could be put to a free order without the need to create tracks or if Logic would include a separate monitor pathway......that would be my personal Christmas gift, knowing that it´s not on everyone´s priority list.
Raindog


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 15, 2017)

rlw said:


> It looks like the scripter bug for transmitting midi events has been fixed that was broken again in 10.3.2 is fixed. I had stayed on 10.3.1 because it broke Schwartz Artz ID switcher.


that's fixed and the same goes for Art Conductor users. Update to this version, it'll fix an issue with my scripts as well


----------



## Vischebaste (Dec 15, 2017)

Gah, the only bug I wanted fixed (mouse clicking on a note in the piano roll occasionally briefly activates catch, causing the window to jump away from the note being edited to wherever the SPL has scrolled onto) is still there!

Is it just me that gets this glitch? I've never seen it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 15, 2017)

Raindog said:


> Sounds like a big "bug fix update". Nothing really exciting as far as I can see.
> Raindog



Nothing excites me more than bug fixes.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 15, 2017)

Raindog said:


> Sounds like a big "bug fix update". Nothing really exciting as far as I can see. If the mixer aux channels could be put to a free order without the need to create tracks or if Logic would include a separate monitor pathway......that would be my personal Christmas gift, knowing that it´s not on everyone´s priority list.
> Raindog


Ability to reorder the mixer and/or unlock the mixer from main... Also top of mine!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 15, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> I found out by checking it after updating.
> 
> This could be it, although it calls CC’s automation instead.
> 
> _· The note overview of MIDI regions now updates immediately to reflect changes to the region content when Automation is visible._


Fingers crossed. But I would have thought they'd be more specific. I get the midi data not updating in the edit window bug with big projects, nothing to do with automation. My guess is, not fixed.


----------



## Raindog (Dec 15, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Nothing excites me more than bug fixes.


Why not call it a maintenance fix then. A bug fix is something which is obligatory in a way. An update is more like something new but maybe I‘m misled as I‘m not a native speaker.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 15, 2017)

If it was exclusively bug fixes that would perhaps apply but it is not.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 15, 2017)

Everything working fine so far here on Sierra.

Jay, do you recommend updating to High Sierra over the holidays ?


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 15, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Everything working fine so far here on Sierra.
> 
> Jay, do you recommend updating to High Sierra over the holidays ?



I guess so. Since doing so I have seen neither a big upside or downside to it frankly, maybe, just maybe, a _little_ less screen redraw lag but not sure.


----------



## Kent (Dec 15, 2017)

“No longer quits unexpectedly” ... could also mean that it still quits, they just now officially expect it to.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 18, 2017)

How exactly do you update it? It's not showing up in my App Store update section...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 18, 2017)

make sure your signed in to app store using same account your purchased it on.

make sure you have the minimum o.s. requirements.
https://www.apple.com/logic-pro/specs/


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Dec 18, 2017)

yeah it meets the specs and the app is showing up in my "purchased" section but it just won't update to the latest version....


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 19, 2017)

stumped here, I would try app store support then.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 19, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> yeah it meets the specs and the app is showing up in my "purchased" section but it just won't update to the latest version....



That happened to me on my first attempt. Restarting the computer fixed it.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 19, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> That happened to me on my first attempt. Restarting the computer fixed it.


Ahh yes, the ol' fresh boot jobby


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 19, 2017)

Well all i wanted from Apple is that you can load / unload an instrument in your template with just one single click (so that you just have to set up your template one single time without having to browse in the library folders all the time... just as you can do in Cubase). Sure you can purge in kontakt / play and you also can deactivate an instrument. Also VEpro can handle that. But this is NOT what i want. I just want to have the totally prepared and adjusted template loaded without the instruments being loaded into ram / being purged and then being able to load the already well adjusted instruments / arm them. If a template is set up and saved i want to start it and being able to go to a track and just load the already preselected instrument directly with one single click. CAN IT BE THAT HARD APPLE???


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 19, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> Well all i wanted from Apple is that you can load / unload an instrument in your template with just one single click (so that you just have to set up your template one single time without having to browse in the library folders all the time... just as you can do in Cubase). Sure you can purge in kontakt / play and you also can deactivate an instrument. Also VEpro can handle that. But this is NOT what i want. I just want to have the totally prepared and adjusted template loaded without the instruments being loaded into ram / being purged and then being able to load the already well adjusted instruments / arm them. If a template is set up and saved i want to start it and being able to go to a track and just load the already preselected instrument directly with one single click. CAN IT BE THAT HARD APPLE???


That sounds like a feature that Apple want you to pay for in Logic 11.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 19, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> That sounds like a feature that Apple want you to pay for in Logic 11.



Well if i at least get that feature - instant purchase :D

Btw - are there already info about Logic 11??? Any release-date in sight?


----------



## Vik (Dec 19, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> I just want to have the totally prepared and adjusted template loaded without the instruments being loaded into ram / being purged and then being able to load the already well adjusted instruments / arm them.


So - you want to be able to neither have the samples or the actual instruments loaded into RAM? Just an empty "dummy" instrument for each track in your template project, loadable with one click per track (both the instrument and the samples)? That's what I miss, every day.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 19, 2017)

Vik said:


> So - you want to be able to neither have the samples or the actual instruments loaded into RAM? Just an empty "dummy" instrument for each track in your template project, loadable with one click per track (both the instrument and the samples)? That's what I miss, every day.



Yeah - i just want to prepare my template one single time and also load the instrument one time, adjust everything and then want to be able to "unload" the instrument. The DAW has everything saved. Once you hit Load you dont have to brows through harddrives and directories to find the instruments - you did that one single time for the instruments and that´s it. You just hit one button and the instrument is loaded. No need to purge or anything (well for me its a luxury problem with 64 GB Ram and 12 cores - I stil dont like it to have to wait so long and to have the RAM filled up with stuff i dont want right now. But i want to be able to load everything asap)...


----------



## Vik (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes. The world would become a better place if this would be implemented - combined with "Freeze track and unload instrument and samples"/"Unfreeze track and reload instrument and samples".


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 20, 2017)

All I can say is thank the gods that freezing tracks with midi plugins on them works again.


----------



## rlw (Dec 21, 2017)

I have an issue of accidentally dragging a region when I click on a region in the track window in order to edit a region in the midi window. Does anyone else experience this issue working with Logic Pro. This is an old problem I have experienced for more than a year. I have felt this issue may be due to my inexperience with the Apple Magic Mouse or else some settings in Logic Pro or with functions or gesture settings that I need to change. This problem is very annoying and I have to use the undo history to return the region to its original position. The big hit to my work flow is when I did not notice a region had been accidentally moved much earlier and then after I discover the problem after a period of multiple edits, I find that using the undo history has a heavy cost and losing of work. In earlier versions of Logic Pro I would get a message that asked if the automation should be moved also. This helped because I would immediately recognize what was happening and then I could undo my last change. I am open to suggestions. @Ashermusic -- Thanks in advance


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 21, 2017)

rlw said:


> I have an issue of accidentally dragging a region when I click on a region in the track window in order to edit a region in the midi window. Does anyone else experience this issue working with Logic Pro. This is an old problem I have experienced for more than a year. I have felt this issue may be due to my inexperience with the Apple Magic Mouse or else some settings in Logic Pro or with functions or gesture settings that I need to change. This problem is very annoying and I have to use the undo history to return the region to its original position. The big hit to my work flow is when I did not notice a region had been accidentally moved much earlier and then after I discover the problem after a period of multiple edits, I find that using the undo history has a heavy cost and losing of work. In earlier versions of Logic Pro I would get a message that asked if the automation should be moved also. This helped because I would immediately recognize what was happening and then I could undo my last change. I am open to suggestions. Thanks in advance


I got this a lot with big projects up to 10.3.1 IIRC. 10.3.1-2 seemed to fix this. It drove me nuts. I think you will find reference to it or similar in the graphics perf release notes IIRC.


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 22, 2017)

Bugger. The MIDI region update bug hasn't been fixed, it's started happening again.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2017)

jonathanwright said:


> Bugger. The MIDI region update bug hasn't been fixed, it's started happening again.


Specifically in 10.3.3 or?


----------



## jonathanwright (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep, in 10.3.3. It worked as it should for a short while, now the regions aren't updating again.


----------



## George Bellas (Dec 22, 2017)

rlw said:


> I have an issue of accidentally dragging a region when I click on a region in the track window in order to edit a region in the midi window. Does anyone else experience this issue working with Logic Pro. This is an old problem I have experienced for more than a year. I have felt this issue may be due to my inexperience with the Apple Magic Mouse or else some settings in Logic Pro or with functions or gesture settings that I need to change. This problem is very annoying and I have to use the undo history to return the region to its original position. The big hit to my work flow is when I did not notice a region had been accidentally moved much earlier and then after I discover the problem after a period of multiple edits, I find that using the undo history has a heavy cost and losing of work.



I too encounter this erratic MIDI Region displacement upon selection behavior. The issue appears to be intermittent as I cannot systematically replicate the behavior. As you mentioned, immediately undoing the unexpected movement is the best the solution, that is as long as you catch it. I am using an Apple wired Mighty Mouse, and perhaps that is the culprit but am not sure as I don't experience erratic movement with anything other than regions within Logic Pro 10.3.2. I have not updated to 10.3.3 yet.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 22, 2017)

I don’t suppose you are using Better Touch Tool?

I was having similar issues, but they improved by disabling BTT.


----------



## rlw (Dec 22, 2017)

George Bellas said:


> I too encounter this erratic MIDI Region displacement upon selection behavior. The issue appears to be intermittent as I cannot systematically replicate the behavior. As you mentioned, immediately undoing the unexpected movement is the best the solution, that is as long as you catch it. I am using an Apple wired Mighty Mouse, and perhaps that is the culprit but am not sure as I don't experience erratic movement with anything other than regions within Logic Pro 10.3.2. I have not updated to 10.3.3 yet.



I upgraded from 10.3.1 to 10.3.3 . I have had this issue in every version I have used since 2014.


----------



## rlw (Dec 22, 2017)

Chris Hurst said:


> I don’t suppose you are using Better Touch Tool?
> 
> I was having similar issues, but they improved by disabling BTT.


I haven't used BTT . However, I did change the magic mouse setting to using 2 finger swipe left or right. I also when into preferences and enabled, "Select Track on Region Selection " and I have dynamic expansion of selected track (forgot this feature name). I also have selected, "Limit Dragging to One Direction" for tracks. Have not done enough tracking yet to see if this helps. 
Hoping...    

FYI: I have not enabled any of the "Pointer Tool in Tracks Provides".


----------



## George Bellas (Dec 22, 2017)

Chris Hurst said:


> I don’t suppose you are using Better Touch Tool?



No, I do not use Better Touch Tool. Thanks for the suggestion though.

@rlw I too have experienced this issue for the past few years with each Logic version. I honestly don't recall when it began, but it's definitely been ongoing for a few years. While not a showstopper, and doesn't happen to me too often, it certainly makes my heart skip a beat when I see a region fly across the Arrange Window.


----------



## rlw (Dec 22, 2017)

George Bellas said:


> No, I do not use Better Touch Tool. Thanks for the suggestion though.
> 
> @rlw I too have experienced this issue for the past few years with each Logic version. I honestly don't recall when it began, but it's definitely been ongoing for a few years. While not a showstopper, and doesn't happen to me too often, it certainly makes my heart skip a beat when I see a region fly across the Arrange Window.


My biggest issue is not discovering this until much latter on very large projects. This has happened to me a number of times. It can become a needle in a hay stack with 150 virtual tracks. A few versions back I would get a message like , "Move Automation also" I don't seem to get that message now and I wish that I did because that would alert me that I had accidentally dragged a track.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2017)

@George Bellas @jonathanwright @rlw ...unwanted midi regions moving in the main window - always with large projects, yes?


----------



## rlw (Dec 22, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> @George Bellas @jonathanwright @rlw ...unwanted midi regions moving in the main window - always with large projects, yes?


Yes ...  _"Its the lethal region DRAG "_


----------



## George Bellas (Dec 22, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> ...unwanted midi regions moving in the main window - always with large projects, yes?



Ditto on that yes... large ram-hungry projects seem to be a common factor when the issue occurs.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2017)

...OK and I can put my previous "positive" post about better behaviour down to working on lighter projects recently!

You know the best thing you can do is post about it here: https://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html
And reference this thread and anything else useful.


----------



## rlw (Dec 22, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> ...OK and I can put my previous "positive" post about better behaviour down to working on lighter projects recently!
> 
> You know the best thing you can do is post about it here: https://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html
> And reference this thread and anything else useful.


Thanks, I am doing this. I have a new iMac Pro being shipped and I have been trying to address my serious workflow issues because I am working toooooo slow to complete my work. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## George Bellas (Dec 22, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> ...OK and I can put my previous "positive" post about better behaviour down to working on lighter projects recently!
> 
> You know the best thing you can do is post about it here: https://www.apple.com/feedback/logic-pro.html
> And reference this thread and anything else useful.



Much appreciated... I'm all over that link like white on rice.


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2017)

rlw said:


> I have a new iMac Pro being shipped


...and all sympathy evaporates


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 22, 2017)

Chris Hurst said:


> I don’t suppose you are using Better Touch Tool?
> 
> I was having similar issues, but they improved by disabling BTT.



What's the issue? I use BTT - it's awesome, actually - so I want to be on the lookout.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 22, 2017)

Could be a coincidence, but I noticed that the dragging issue seemed better since disabling it...although I have been working on newer, less intensive projects since then, so it could be a RAM thing...

I think BTT is awesome as well and I haven't noticed any issues in other DAW's (Reaper & Cubase), so maybe it is a Logic under a heavy load thing.

I'll fire up that old project and test again, although it was intermittent and hard to predict, it just drove me mad on the last project!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 22, 2017)

Okay... but what exactly is the dragging issue? I don’t know about it.


----------



## ironbut (Dec 22, 2017)

Anybody else having issues with a Faderport?
Mine was working fairly well before 10.3.3 but now it's dead (still working fine in PT and Reaper).
I'm on Sierra 10.12.5.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 22, 2017)

ironbut said:


> Anybody else having issues with a Faderport?
> Mine was working fairly well before 10.3.3 but now it's dead (still working fine in PT and Reaper).
> I'm on Sierra 10.12.5.


working well here


----------



## ironbut (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks.
Just un-installed it and re-installed and now it's working.
It must be something you did with your mind!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 22, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> What's the issue? I use BTT - it's awesome, actually - so I want to be on the lookout.


Read from e.g. #46 in this thread


----------



## NameOfBand (Dec 23, 2017)

Where is multiple CC lanes? Expression maps? Groups in groups etc


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 23, 2017)

Okay, saw it now. Thanks mc_. 

I’ll have to see if I can get it to misbehave. BetterTouchTool can raise the mouse tracking speed, and there may be a setting that makes it hold a shorter time before dragging (I’m not at my computer), but that would be a setting rather than a problem with it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 23, 2017)

Okay, I just checked, and I'm unable to get regions to move around when I don't want them to.

BetterTouchTool has a billion sensitivity settings for the Magic Mouse, and I'd suggest taking a look at those.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Dec 23, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, I just checked, and I'm unable to get regions to move around when I don't want them to.
> 
> BetterTouchTool has a billion sensitivity settings for the Magic Mouse, and I'd suggest taking a look at those.



OK, thanks - will do that.


----------



## George Bellas (Dec 23, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, I just checked, and I'm unable to get regions to move around when I don't want them to.



@Nick Batzdorf Consider yourself fortunate or perhaps blessed by the gods of Logic. I don't use Better Touch Tool, but very randomly and only once in a while a region will erratically fly across the Arrange Window when all I did was merely select the region. It's totally intermittent and I can't duplicate the behavior at all, but when it rears its ugly head in a dense arrangement, it's a heart stopping freakout.


----------



## luke_7 (Dec 23, 2017)

No unwanted moving region here. Everything works well Logic 10.3.3, El Capitan 10.11.6, NO BTT, Mighty Mouse/ Kensington TrackBall/Logitech Mx.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Dec 30, 2017)

On my system the graphic issues got even more with this update. F.e., when I copy a region by dragging it with "alt" to another track, I often don´t see it until the mouse button is released. And the regions jump all over the place here, when I move the mouse too fast, even in lighter projects. I tried different mouses, different OSs and even different computer..... change.......


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 30, 2017)

Heinigoldstein said:


> On my system the graphic issues got even more with this update. F.e., when I copy a region by dragging it with "alt" to another track, I often don´t see it until the mouse button is released. And the regions jump all over the place here, when I move the mouse too fast, even in lighter projects. I tried different mouses, different OSs and even different computer..... change.......



This is absolutely system specific Heini. I am running Logic 10.3.3 on my late 2012 iMac with a Seiki 39" 4k Ultra HD TV hooked up via a Thunderbolt dock and I cannot reproduce this issue at all.


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Dec 30, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> This is absolutely system specific Heini. I am running Logic 10.3.3 on my late 2012 iMac with a Seiki 39" 4k Ultra HD TV hooked up via a Thunderbolt dock and I cannot reproduce this issue at all.


Actually this worries me most. If it would be everybody, there would be a chance, that it would be fixed soon. Maybe it's related to 4k or not 4k !?!

Any how, have a great new years evening tomorrow


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 30, 2017)

I haven't noticed any of this graphics behaviour with the update either and I am using it with a simple and rather old LCD monitor. Wonder why it would affect some systems and not others?


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)

Maybe there "slowing" old systems down like the older iphones 

The day Apple forces me into monitor upgrades will be the day I buy Studio-One.



MarcusMaximus said:


> I haven't noticed any of this graphics behaviour with the update either and I am using it with a simple and rather old LCD monitor. Wonder why it would affect some systems and not others?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 30, 2017)

No graphics behavior like that here either.

I have a 2009 Mac Pro and a 2006 30" Cinema Display.

Also, I find Apple's story very credible - that they don't slow down old iPhones to make you upgrade, they slow down the processor when the battery is weak to prevent the phone from shutting down.


----------



## Pier (Dec 31, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> Where is multiple CC lanes?



Logic has had the step editor for years. I remember it was already in Logic 7 some 10+ years ago but it was probably introduced by Emagic before Apple bought them.


----------

